# Milk vs. Water in soap?



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Is it possible to simply substitute an equal amount of milk to an equal amount of water in a basic soap recipe?

Thankx.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Beltane said:


> Is it possible to simply substitute an equal amount of milk to an equal amount of water in a basic soap recipe?
> 
> Thankx.


Quite simply, you betcha


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

That's great ~ thanks!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Yes, but since cow's milk and goat's milk will burn at room temperature put into contact with lye, be sure to freeze it in ice cube trays first. Then when you make the lye solutions, use a small amount of milk and float the container (measured by weight) full of the milk cubes before adding the lye.
If you don't, you'll get a yellow bar. (I have proof on my curing racks) If you do it right, it will be creamy colored. If you use water, your bar will be white. (Unless of course you add color). ~Feather


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Yes, but since cow's milk and goat's milk will burn at room temperature put into contact with lye, be sure to freeze it in ice cube trays first. Then when you make the lye solutions, use a small amount of milk and float the container (measured by weight) full of the milk cubes before adding the lye.
> If you don't, you'll get a yellow bar. (I have proof on my curing racks) If you do it right, it will be creamy colored. If you use water, your bar will be white. (Unless of course you add color). ~Feather


Thank you ~ I will let everyone know how it comes out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beltane,
I have pictures on my site on making milk soap

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html

The _real_ trick to making milk soaps is to have your oils ready to go first, and then make your lye solution using frozen milk chucks/cubes. When the lye has dissolved, pour immediately into your waiting oils.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I think the people with the most experience online that I've seen are, Tater's Pa, Muller Farms, and Kathy Miller....in no particular order, they are all professionals with experience. Go with what they say! :dance:


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Thank you everyone. MullersLane ~ you have a beautiful website - thanks!

I'm going to try a batch tomorrow, so I'll be sure to let everyone know how it works out! :dance:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thank you so much Beltane! It is in need of new, up-to-date pictures!

Just holler if you have questions about soap making.

Feather - that was so sweet of you to say. Thank you!


----------

